# CsTimer setup



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m trying to decide wether or not I should use the “inspect” and “solve” or just normal update In time. I do like the inspect and solve for the motivation but the normal update (2.53) is cool. What to do?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 2, 2019)

You're not exactly making any sense. Usually, inspecting in under 15 seconds isn't a problem, so people don't usually need to practice it. Most people actually need to practice using more inspection (fully planing cross, working on xcrosses, and planning first pair).
I wouldn't recommend turning inspection on, Instead, try planning first pair.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 2, 2019)

By this I mean where the timer doesn’t show how many seconds of inspection or how much time until you stop the timer (well not inspection but the time) I believe you misunderstood me.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 2, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> By this I mean where the timer doesn’t show how many seconds of inspection or how much time until you stop the timer (well not inspection but the time) I believe you misunderstood me.



I believe this is what you're looking for.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 2, 2019)

That is what I meant. “None” or “update” thank you.


----------

